
Wobbulator - stallmanite
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wobbulator
======
ksaj
I started out as a PCB sub-assembly technician, building robots that shot
laser. For concert light shows, so not the Mecha-Godzilla type. It's a fancy
title that means I soldered a lot and used an oscilloscope to check my work.

I only occasionally dabble in that direction these days. But I will say it was
a fascinating time. I think most young people would be surprised at what you
can do with analog circuits.

It hits home when you make a perfect sine wave by oohing into a microphone.
After that, everything you see in an oscilloscope makes sense.

------
stallmanite
This struck me as an odd little forgotten corner of circuit design history and
I thought HN might appreciate it.

From the article: “A wobbulator is an electronic device primarily used for the
alignment of receiver or transmitter intermediate frequency strips. It is
usually used in conjunction with an oscilloscope, to enable a visual
representation of a receiver's passband to be seen, hence simplifying
alignment; it was used to tune early consumer AM radios. The term "wobbulator"
is a portmanteau of wobble and oscillator.”

